# Table saw vs miter saw vs just a circular saw



## ekrphoto (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello good people of LumberJocks,

I'm about to embark on my first large scale woodworking project, building a low to the ground multilevel deck, simple-ish modern Asian looking pergola, and vertical garden wall. I'm also going to install a new handrail with one 45 degree angle.

So, the question lies here: what is the best and most cost effective saw to buy for the job? I have a basement where I can store and work on a table saw, but I'm not sure if that's necessary. I also want to use something that's safe for someone, me, that doesn't have much electric saw experience, but is a quick study.

Any and all constructive advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Eric

Also, if you have a good saw in great shape I'm looking to make a purchase very soon.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

circular saw for sure based on your job description.


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

Yeah my first reaction was also circular saw for you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've seen plans for decks that call for cutting some pieces to length with a circular saw after installation. For times like those, you really need a circular saw. Personally, though, I wouldn't want to undertake a deck without a portable miter saw. For $300 or less, you can get both. That's the route I would take.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sliding miter saw and circular saw is what I'd want for your projects.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

You need a circular saw.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd go with the miter saw. Far more useful in the future than a circ saw.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

based on what you're building, circular….any finer work like furniture or something then you need to have a table saw and mitre


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

A circular saw can do what a mitre saw and a table saw can do, just a mitre saw and a table saw tend to be more accurate, and I find that a mitre saw is WAY quicker for making cross cuts than a circ. saw. A circ. saw is great for cutting boards too wide to cut on a mitre saw or for making long rip cuts. I prefer using a mitre saw though for making cross cuts; your typical 10" mitre saw will cross cut wood up to 8" or 10-12" if a sliding mitre saw. Depending on your deck construction my first choice would be a mitre saw; likely the deck is made with dimensional lumber (2×4, 2×6 2×8 etc) which will need to be cut to length; a circ. saw can do this, but as I said, I've found a mitre saw an easier choice for this sort of work.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

as others commented, usually when you build a deck, you install the decking left a little long, then snap a chalk line & cut it all at once with a circular saw. No matter how accurate you try to be with your cuts, cutting boards to the exact length before screwing down is just asking for trouble.

A couple things to consider - often, you have at least one board (that butts up to the house) needs to be ripped to the correct width. You can do it with a circular saw, but will need to set up a straight edge, have something to clamp it to, etc. A table saw would make that much easier.

Most deck boards are 6" wide. Unless you get a really small one (not likely), any miter saw would handle that just fine. The structural components are another story. If you're using 2×10 or 2×12, you're not getting through that with a miter saw. A table saw would handle these things, plus any miters you need to cut.

To me, a combo of circular saw & table saw would be best. Of course, if this is the only thing you plan to use the saw for, it may be tough to justify buying. You may want to consider renting a saw for a weekend. If you want to buy, look on craigslist for used saws - I've gotten several really nice things there…


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

Won't deny that the circular saw is totally more versatile for deck building. Please do get a good one-Makita, Dewalt, Bosch, Milwalkee (in no particular order, plus there are others)! But, a QUALITY 10" compound miter saw (not slider) is hard to beat. Why? Because it cuts square!!!! That's not necessarily true for those learning to use the circular saw. When needed, precision beats convenience!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I won't cut pressure-treated lumber on my table saw … that AC2 pressure-treated stuff can't be good for the tool.

I've done a fair amount of deck work (all three of the decks on our house had to be replaced after we bought the place in 2002) ... used 2 circular saws.

One is a 7 1/2" Skil for rough cutting, the other is a Ridgid Fuego 6 1/2" framing saw. I used a Wolfcraft guide/fence on the Skil for ripping boards to width. My decks are 'picture-framed', meaning there are two courses of deck boards around the perimeters with 45-degree mitered corners, and no cut end grain visible … that's where the Fuego is nice (it is light-weight, easy to handle, and cuts straight as a string).

Those 2 saws, a set of sturdy sawhorses, a screw gun, a framing square, a rafter square (for the 45-degree cuts) and a boat load of Irwin quick grip clamps were all I needed … along with ample Miller Lite for lubricant.

-Gerry


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd use both a miter saw and a circular saw on most deck and
pergola projects. You'll also want a saber saw or a handsaw for
notching cuts.


----------



## StephenO (Jun 7, 2011)

You can do an awful lot with a circular saw, a cordless drill, and a speed square and framing square. Given the choice I would also have the miter saw available, but if you're limited to what you can use the list above will do the job.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dane, don't you know that Miller Light will rust your pipes. Never tackle a deck without a Bud. :^)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Crank-I've heard that, but I try to support local workers (Miller is brewed here in Wisconsin, you know).

-Gerry


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

To jerkylips comment about crosscutting 2×10s or 2×12s. I think a sliding CMS would probably handle those. I have a DeWalt 12" slider, and am pretty sure I have used it to crosscut 2×12s. I think I would be much more likely to try crosscutting something that big with a circ saw rather than a table saw. When I think 2×12, I think really long piece of wood, and if there's one thing I don't feel especially safe doing, it's really long crosscuts on a TS. Especially if you're just using the wimpy little stock miter gauge.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

a circular saw, a speed square and a good set of saw horses.


----------



## StephenO (Jun 7, 2011)

Vrtigo1, I also have a DeWalt 12" slider, and it can handle 2×12s no sweat. However, I prefer to cut bigger boards like that with a circular saw and speed square just because it's less awkward to do it that way.


----------

